# The ideal firewood trailer...



## wdchuck (Aug 4, 2008)

With fall around the corner, there is time to build one. Hypothetically.

So, what characteristics would your ideal firewood trailer have?


Mine would include, but not limited to:

F450, 7.3 diesel, crewcab for the helpers, 11' dumpbed, 4x4. (Since we are making a wishlist.)

7'6" x 16' maybe longer to fit loading equipment, and lots of wood.
#7K tandem axles, with electric brakes
Dump capability
Ramps
Barn door tailgate, removable
Aluminum construction to reduce weight of trailer to get max payload.
Bumper hoist, hideaway type, #1K capacity. (put a 2nd on the truck too)
Pintle hitch to keep most of the borrowers at bay.

Hydraulic hookups on truck/trailer for splitting accessory, like another member here had behind his truck cab.


----------



## wkpoor (Aug 4, 2008)

I've got a Moritz dump trailer 6x10. I bought the smaller one on purpose because I thought I might want to get it in tight places. However it will only hold a cord with side boards in place. It has 2 6K axles that are plenty for firewood. Put a load of dirt of gravel in it and look out. 3 scoops of dirt and it weighed over 12K across the scales. 

If its for firewood only the bigger size wood be good. Loading crane wood be nice so the tractor wouldn't have to be there.


----------



## wdchuck (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, forgot about maybe using a small, tractor or skidsteer, for going through the woods to bring the rounds or small logs out to the rig. 

Okay, make it a triaxle, 3-#6K axles, and 24' long, then I can fit the compact tractor on there too.


----------



## gink595 (Aug 6, 2008)

Well wdchuck, you just described the way I haul wood except for one thing, I rent the dump trailer drive the Bobcat with grapple bucket in the back and haul to the woods, laod as much as I can before having to hand throw the last of it in the trailer and haul home and dump repeat process until finished, the only problem is that I have to cut a lot of wood in one spot to justify renting the dump trailer which costs 75.00 a day, I rented it this spring and hauled roughly 19 cord in 5-6 hrs and felt okay at the end of the day. I'm thinking of making a trailer like a log trailer with a open bottom, so I can cut poles and load them with the grapple and haul home and buck them on stands, or store them easier until wanting to screw with it.


----------



## CUCV (Aug 6, 2008)

I am building one right now. I have a set of 8K dexters because you know we always want to put on one more piece. The axles are sporting 12/16.5's for good floatation. It is 22' long 8' wide deck over. It is going to have a removable grapple loader and 9hp hydraulic pack on the tongue. I was going crazy on it this spring but the project has fizzled this summer. The frame is almost done and it is ready to mount the axles.


----------



## KMB (Aug 6, 2008)

CUCV said:


> I am building one right now. I have a set of 8K dexters because you know we always want to put on one more piece. The axles are sporting 12/16.5's for good floatation. It is 22' long 8' wide deck over. It is going to have a removable grapple loader and 9hp hydraulic pack on the tongue. I was going crazy on it this spring but the project has fizzled this summer. The frame is almost done and it is ready to mount the axles.



Pics of your progress? I'm not trying to steal your ideas, just interested in your trailer project. Sounds like a good idea you've got going.

Kevin


----------



## drmiller100 (Aug 6, 2008)

imagine a 20 foot gooseneck horse trailer, except no top.

and, the fenders are on the inside, so it is a full 8 feet wide on the inside, other then fenders.
18 inches off the ground, 6 feet tall sides, 8k axles, for a gross of about 17k.

trailer weighs 5,000 pounds with the warn winch mounted in the overhead.

haul skid steer to mountains, load wood. bring wood home, unload with mini excavator at home.


----------



## KMB (Aug 6, 2008)

Ideal firewood trailer for what I have now to pull with (1/2 ton)...

Bascially a BigTex 18' 70CH trailer (tandem axle, 7000lb GVWR, 18'x83" version, no dove tail, electric brakes on both axles, 4' slide-in ramps, Bulldog coupler, and a SPARE TIRE mount...don't ask why...) with a hydraulic scissor lift for dumping capabilities. I would build wood sides to fit into the tie down pockets (I would like the side to be removable so the trailer could be used for other duties where the sides might get in the way). And...a suitable weight distribution hitch system.

From BigTex's website: http://www.bigtextrailers.com/trailers/70ch.html

For a price, they might be able to build "my" trailer.

Now if I had more truck...

Kevin


----------



## gink595 (Aug 6, 2008)

You'd better buy that Powerstroke! You know you want it


----------



## KMB (Aug 6, 2008)

gink595 said:


> You'd better buy that Powerstroke! You know you want it



LOL, yep, I got it all figured out...sell my current truck, if need be add approx. $1000 or $2000 (to what I get for my truck) to get a '95 or 96' (or 97') F250, SuperCab, 4x4, short or long box, Powerstroke, with about 200,000 miles. A F350 would be nice, but they cost more and as far as I know, they don't come in SuperCab...just regular or crewcab. Sounds easy enough don't it?  . But, my truck is from Canada and I don't know if folks would want to deal with the speedo and odometer in km/h and km.

I have been told that Cummins are easier to work on...opcorn: .

Kevin


----------



## IdahoPanhandle (Aug 6, 2008)

I sure love my '96 F250 Powerstroke  







Ive had quite a few 1/2 tons, and all they ever did was complain about what I loaded them with, or hitched to them. The powerstroke I have now never complains. The flatbed is sweet too. best $600 I have ever spent.



As for trailers....

With the cost of steel right now, it doesnt even make sense to build your own from scratch. Ive cnsidered it, because Id love to have a true 3/4 or 1 ton trailer to hitch to my F250 flatbed for firewood duty. It would double the available payload, and make each run worth 3 cord.  

But just the cost of raw materials prevents building a trailer from scratch. Lately Ive been looking at used trailers, right now an old military style 3/4 ton trailer would fit the bill nicely. Ive seen a few around for less than $500. Just have to update the wiring for lights, throw fresh rubber on them, check the bearings, and either deal with the pintle hitch or replace it with something more standard.


----------



## husky455rancher (Aug 6, 2008)

cummins are better than powerstroke in every possible way, but i am a bit dodge bias lol


----------



## IdahoPanhandle (Aug 6, 2008)

Many will argue that the Cummins motor is better than the powerstroke.

I wont argue that.

But comparing the pickups they come in is a whole different story.

Even a lot of Dodge cummins guys say the only reason they buy a dodge is for the motor. The truck simply falls apart around the motor.  

Ive got a touch more than 250k on my F250. The only things non motor related it has needed in its entire life are shocks, ball joints, and a trans rebuild (auto).


----------



## cjcocn (Aug 6, 2008)

True, true.

The Cummins (esp the previous generation) is widely regarded as the best diesel that can be put in a light duty truck (3/4 ton, 1 ton, etc).

However, I am partial to Fords and like my 7.3 just fine. I don't have to finish first, I just have to finish!

If you had some cash to toss around you could buy an F250 and destroke it by putting in a Cummins. There are at least a couple of shops in the USA that sell complete kits for this. I was on one site that even sold adapter plates for mating up different trannies to diesels. There are a few F250s out there with the 5.9 Cummins and an Allison (sp) transmission.

I'd consider converting my truck, but like I said one would need the cash to toss around and I'm barely above having to save up for Friday's newspaper! :monkey:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Aug 6, 2008)

IdahoPanhandle said:


> I sure love my '96 F250 Powerstroke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



keep the pintle hitch... keeps people from wanting to use it


----------



## Butch(OH) (Aug 6, 2008)

Well Chuck, I have a start on you, My 97 Super Duty that the boys and I built last winter. No bed hoist but now has a 2000 Lb jib hoist to lift the biggens up on the bed.My trailer is a year away awaiting funding but I have a 4000 Lb rated knuckle boom to weld on the front end of the trailer, a pto pump, tank and lines for the truck And a 10,000 LB Carco whinch if need be.

The ole SD

<IMG SRC=http://i5.tinypic.com/7x8hlqh.jpg>


----------



## CUCV (Aug 6, 2008)

KMB said:


> Pics of your progress? I'm not trying to steal your ideas, just interested in your trailer project. Sounds like a good idea you've got going.
> 
> Kevin



I will get some pics of the trailer progress but it doesn't look so cool with the weeds growing through the frame right now.

Here are a few pics of a dump trailer I built using and ez-dump insert 15 years ago. The trailer has been so sweet, it is very light, I towed it for years with a Nissan PU. The tailgate folds down as a ramp to help with loading chunks.

http://i345.photobucket.com/albums/p381/dieterebert/dump trailer/Image022.jpg

http://i345.photobucket.com/albums/p381/dieterebert/dump trailer/DSCF0136.jpg


----------



## wdchuck (Aug 6, 2008)

A dump trailer made from a flat bed and insert, two units into one, but can be seperated easily and quickly.....now that right there is a good idear.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Aug 6, 2008)

what I really want is a Cummins engine with a Allison 1000 in a 03-05 Crew cab Chevy with a Dana 60 solid front axle that dosent use unit bearings from a 78 ford truck 
but nomatter what I have to agree with others to make it a pintle hitch, all the borrowers tend to disappear and the ones that go out and buy a pintle hitch just so that you have no excuse not to loan it out decide that it is too jerky to use and your an idiot for using them


----------



## abohac (Aug 7, 2008)

wdchuck said:


> With fall around the corner, there is time to build one. Hypothetically.
> 
> So, what characteristics would your ideal firewood trailer have?
> 
> ...


14 ft, 102 wide, hoist, swinging gate, 4ft sides and a grapple mounted on the tounge.


----------



## CUCV (Aug 7, 2008)

wdchuck said:


> A dump trailer made from a flat bed and insert, two units into one, but can be seperated easily and quickly.....now that right there is a good idear.



Yeap, only 4 bolts and the insert slides off the trailer.


----------



## Junkfxr (Aug 7, 2008)

I have two trailers that get used for firewood. The most used one is a 6x10 high profile dump with a cheap 8k electric winch on the front and a pick up hoist from HF with a 2500lb electric winch mounted on the right rear corner. Cut the logs in 9' lengths, winch them to the back of the trailer, pick the end up with the hoist and winch them the rest of the way in. The other is a 
6 1/2' x 18' flat bed with square tubing stuck in the stake pockets. I sure wished there was a knuckle boom on the tongue. They get pulled around with a 95 K2500 HD, 454 with 183,000 miles. Not only do pintles keep peole from borrowing them, they also articulate better than a ball coupler off road.


----------



## Firewolf (Aug 7, 2008)

husky455rancher said:


> cummins are better than powerstroke in every possible way, but i am a bit dodge bias lol



I will Agree with Ram Power --------- Humin Cummins
98 2500 4x4


----------



## KMB (Aug 7, 2008)

wdchuck said:


> A dump trailer made from a flat bed and insert, two units into one, but can be seperated easily and quickly.....now that right there is a good idear.



+1

Kevin


----------



## Butch(OH) (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't want to derail the thread but a pintle hitch keeps people from borrowing?? You guys must have amateur trailer borrowers. All that would do for me is Id have to say :censored: NO! when they wanted to borrow my pick up too.

2001 I bought a brand new Moritz 18' gooseneck hitch trailer. Within 10 minutes (swear to it) of having it home some dude I hadn't seen since high school wanted to borrow it, and my truck. When he didn't understand NO I asked if he understood :censored: NO!!

Last summer I bought a 14' landscaper trailer to haul our mowers. You know, cheapo angle iron trailer with light axles made just for lawn mowers. Never had a load on it and wife's nephew borrowed it and bent up a fender. Since it has a ball hitch every two bit trucker wannabie wants to borrow it to haul 15 tons of rocks, a 1961 caddy, a 5020 John Deere or an armed personal carrier.

I have quit second guessing myself about saying no in the most direct and impolite ways. I keep a stack of business cards from the dealer I buy trailers from. "oh you don't thave money to by one? Then you must no have money to fix mine when you trash it?? Sorry I need a trailer or I wouldn't own one and I don't have money to fix it either,,, good by.


----------



## gink595 (Aug 7, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong. If you put a pintle hitch on the truck and trailer to keep people from borrowing your stuff, if they are borrowing the trailer wouldn't they just have to ask to borrow the pintle reciever as well??


----------



## psych038 (Aug 7, 2008)

i already have to many project but i plan on fixing up an old pickup bed trailer that dad has had for years. its a utility box wich kinda cuts down on hauling space but... i can keep all my saws tools stuff etc. in it and locked. it is still a 4x8 box and i wont have to unload all my crap when i get home from the timber.


----------



## beerman6 (Aug 7, 2008)

*The "Ideal firewood trailer"*

I've been looking and thinking about this topic for a few days...and y'all have some great ideas,BUT I think the "IDEAL" firewood trailer is one that is always full... :monkey:


----------



## wdchuck (Aug 7, 2008)

beerman6 said:


> I've been looking and thinking about this topic for a few days...and y'all have some great ideas,BUT I think the "IDEAL" firewood trailer is one that is always full... :monkey:



Self loading, 

Wood forage autopilot, and runs on hydrogen too.

 smarty pants.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Aug 7, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong. If you put a pintle hitch on the truck and trailer to keep people from borrowing your stuff, if they are borrowing the trailer wouldn't they just have to ask to borrow the pintle reciever as well??



not when the pintle is bolted to the frame of my truck  

as far as wanting to borrow my truck, well only one person has asked and that person helps me out tremendously and is a over the road truck driver so I said yes, other then that the smallest truck I own is a 98 Ram 1 ton dually that everyone is afraid to drive, everything else is larger


----------



## dolmen (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been toying with the idea of getting a new trailer, but as I only have a family saloon car, I don't need anything too big.

I was thinking of a dump type trailer that was 4.5'w x 4'h x 10'L this was giving me 180cf of thrown firewood. I'd read on here somewhere about what was fair as a tipped load to equal a built cord at 128cf.

What you folks think of my idea? size of trailer? idea in general? 

Thanking you in advance

Cheers


----------



## captndavie (Dec 13, 2012)

Butch(OH) said:


> Well Chuck, I have a start on you, My 97 Super Duty that the boys and I built last winter. No bed hoist but now has a 2000 Lb jib hoist to lift the biggens up on the bed.My trailer is a year away awaiting funding but I have a 4000 Lb rated knuckle boom to weld on the front end of the trailer, a pto pump, tank and lines for the truck And a 10,000 LB Carco whinch if need be.
> 
> The ole SD
> 
> <IMG SRC=http://i5.tinypic.com/7x8hlqh.jpg>



Nice truck! Anyone ever convert these older fsuperduty trucks to 4x4?


----------

